# Tag in einem anderen Tag



## heidiweber (2. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte folgendes machen.

<input TYPE="button" Value="<bean:message key="general.goBack" />" onClick="javascript:history.back(-1)">

Also das Value des Buttons soll aus der Resourcen-Datei kommen:
<bean:message key="general.goBack" />" 

Aber da passt was mit den Anführungszeichen nicht, denke ich. Nur was? Wie muss man das machen?

Vielen Dank
Grüße
Heidi


----------



## HLX (2. Jan 2009)

Tag im Tag ist unfug! Den Wert kannst du über den Body des Button-Tags übergeben. Verwende dazu das Struts-Button-Tag:

```
<html:button onClick="javascript:history.back(-1)"><bean:message key="general.goBack" /></html:button>
```


----------



## heidiweber (3. Jan 2009)

Vielen lieben Dank für deine Hilfe.

Habs hinbekommen

Wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende

Grüße
Heidi


----------

